# First piece I made in 2009



## Josh Hobdey (May 20, 2016)

This is probably my first real piece of furniture I made. 
I built it for my parents Christmas 2009. 
The top is silver maple that was from a domestic tree that fell in a wind storm here in Boise. 
The legs I salvaged off of a beat up coffee table I found at the Goodwill. 

I did most of the work on the coffee table in my grandparents detached garage in December with the weather being in the single digits. Thank goodness for propane heaters! The final coat of poly took 5 days to dry. lol. 
I finished the table Christmas Eve morning. 

P.S. That is my NOW wife hiding under the blanket on the couch.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Kevin (May 20, 2016)

Very cool. Had to be rewarding getting it done under such challenging conditions.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Josh Hobdey (May 20, 2016)

It was! My folks show it off every time someone new comes to their house. LOL. Course now they have the coffee table, DVD rack, and the lighthouse I posted on here as well as a couple other pieces I haven't posted on here yet.


----------



## ironman123 (May 20, 2016)

Josh, that is a beautiful table.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 20, 2016)

Very cool Josh. Nice find on the legs. Looks good together...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (May 21, 2016)

nice piece where are these pics you speak of?


----------



## Josh Hobdey (May 21, 2016)

Which pics?


----------



## brown down (May 21, 2016)

Josh Hobdey said:


> and the lighthouse I posted on here as well as a couple other pieces I haven't posted on here yet.



those pieces lol I am just busting balls


----------



## brown down (May 21, 2016)

what did you use just poly or an oil and then a poly?


----------



## Josh Hobdey (May 21, 2016)

Used a polyurethane.


----------

